# Thinking about a Fahaka



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all.

Finally got the go ahead to setup a new tank (maybe even two!) once we move. 

Wondering what size/footprint setup is best for a Fahaka puffer? Also was reading that soft water is not good for them. What do you find most successful at raising the hardness? Any other tips or experiences would be very helpful as well... 

Thanks,

Calvin


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Finally got the go ahead to setup a new tank (maybe even two!) once we move.
> 
> ...


Check out our sticky in our sub forum on the hardness issue. For a Fahaka the bigger the better of course but a minimum 75 to 90 gallon is recommended. 48x24 foot print would be great!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I read the sticky on IPU, very helpful but is the Kh important when it comes to Fahaka's or just the Gh???


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Getting a Fahaka shouldn't be a thinking matter, they are awesome fish!

I have my fahaka in a lay down 90g 48long x 24 wide.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Do you have any issues with soft water in Naniamo?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> I read the sticky on IPU, very helpful but is the Kh important when it comes to Fahaka's or just the Gh???


Presence of KH is important for all fish. Aside from maintaining pH they benefit your water quality overall. Even beneficial bacteria use carbonates.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Is there anything available that you can add to a filter or substrate to deal with soft water. I've never been big on adjusting water params with chemicals... (or any good at it)


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Is there anything available that you can add to a filter or substrate to deal with soft water. I've never been big on adjusting water params with chemicals... (or any good at it)


It's actually simpler than you might think, you only add buffers with water changes and initially of course. If you have used products like pH up and down before it is nothing like that. Products like that are very touchy and can be very short term. Give buffers a try, it will prove to be very easy to regulate.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

You've convinced me Rastapus. I'll give the buffers a try when I get my new setup. What kind of decor is appreciated by Fahakas? I've read mostly about sparsely planted (fake in my case) sandy bottomed setups... Do they need hiding spots when young?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have a look at this link The Puffer Forum • The Puffer Fish Care Community there is a ton of info over there on all puffers. If you look in the pufferpedia you will find the profiles. Diet is a big thing with puffers, if no crunchy things like snails,clam,crab etc their beaks get overgrown.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've checked out "thepufferforum" and found it fairly useful for general info. Just looking for some specific ideas/experiences now from Fahaka owners here.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

They love sand for substrate as they like to bury themselves. My sand in areas is around 4" thick. The bigger the tank the better. I have mine in a 135g with a foot print of 6' x 19"H x 24" wide. I would recommend a minimum of 120g 4 x 2 x 2. If you buy from a store find out if they treated for IP's as they come in wild caught and can be suseptible(sp.?) to parasites.

I don't add any buffers to my water just coral and argonite in the filters and the ph is always around 7.5 and if you look at my pics and vids of mine you can see he is quite healthy. Also look into having a minimum filtration turnover of 10x if you can. Very very messy fish when they eat. I feed mine a diet of crayfish, clams,prawns,snails. I find for plants the best to go with if you are gonna are heavy rooted plants like swords,crypts or java and anubia attached to wood. It's not that they like to destroy the plants it's that they can really help it with their size and when they decide to take off like a torpedo. 

Make sure also to have the top of the tank secured well. Put something heavy like slate on whatever you have for a top. They are known to knock tank covers off and end up flopping around on your floor. 

All in all, my most favorite fish I have ever owned. Puffers have such great personality. With the food though I would wanna say that you will want to look into breeding your own. The best is marble cray's and ramshorn snails. It's the best for them for the crunch and cheapest way to feed them.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Taureandragon for taking the time to list your experiences. I really appreciate it. I'm definitely going to get a fahaka once I'm moved and have a setup ready!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem, any other questions you may have feel free to ask


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hehe taureandragon gets a kick out of watching the puffer bug spread i think


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes and no  I don't mind it when people do thier research first, puffers IMO are a whole different ball park from the ordinary fish.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

you say crab now would i be able to go get lil crabs from the beach and feed him those as a snack?



> taureandragon76
> Have a look at this link The Puffer Forum • The Puffer Fish Care Community there is a ton of info over there on all puffers. If you look in the pufferpedia you will find the profiles. Diet is a big thing with puffers, if no crunchy things like snails,clam,crab etc their beaks get overgrown.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

^^

I wouldn't due to the risk of parasites/bugs/oil/grease that the live crab might have on it.

The best way to go when you have a puffer is to have a 10 to 20g snail/marble cray farm and pick up a bag of frozen prawns, shell on, from the market when they go on sale.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

ya never feed live crab or local crab. I just buy frozen once in a blue moon. The clams I also buy live but freeze right away to kill any parasites.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Wondering what size/footprint setup is best for a Fahaka puffer?


the 48 X 24 footprint is commonly used as a minimum recommended size for Fahakas (supposedly devised by some "expert" somewhere), but topping out at 18 inches, and it is an active and intelligent fish; personally coming home everyday and seeing it in a tank that is 2.66 body lengths by 1.33 body lengths would tear me apart every time I saw it ...



Phillyb said:


> you say crab now would i be able to go get lil crabs from the beach and feed him those as a snack?


you would need a SW fishing license, and the lower mainland area is/was closed to shore crab harvest.

once you freeze them for storage and if you are feeding them to FW fish, I would say that you are pretty safe for potential diseases and parasites. most life forms from SW can't survive in FW and vice versa and freezing would be another level of protection.


----------

